# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  رسالة إلى إسرائيل

## أحمد ناصر

رسالة إلى إسرائيل

 إنتى فاهمة يا أروبة
 يعنى إيه معنى العروبة؟
 ده اللى يتجمع فى عركة
 موش ح يتفرق ف طوبة
 ..........................
 إنتى فاهمة يا غبية
 لو ضحكتى ف يوم علىّ
 وا لا وقعتى ما بينا
 مش ح تتشبك إيديا؟
 ..........................
 فيه حاجات فى القلب حازة
 فتنة هزت قلبى هزة
 بس عمرى ف يوم ما حأنسى
 أهل خان يونس وغزة
 ..........................
 مهما كان فى الحلق غصة
 بس برضه عيونى باصة
 ع الكلام اللى نبينا
 قال عليه فى الدين ووصى
 ..........................
 جوه مصر وفى الجزاير
 صوت مناضل دمه فاير
 نادى أكتوبر وقال له
 هل يا شهر البشاير
 ..........................
 هل يا أكتوبر علينا
 مش ح تتخاصم إيدينا
 مش راح أنسى شرع ربى
 مش ح أخالف يوم نبينا
KHETM44--2010.gif

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*شعر جَىّ فى الصميم*

*والكلام صح وسليم*

*هى فتنه من شيطان*

*أصلُه صهوينى لئيم*


**********
*تسلم قريحتك اخى الحبيب احمد .. نعم قد نختلف .. قد نغضب من بعضنا البعض .. قد نتباعد .. ولكننا مصيرنا واحد وديننا واحد وهدفنا واحد .. لذلك سرعان ما يلتئم شملنا مرة ثانية لتصبح اواصر الاخوة فى الله بيننا اقوى مما كانت .. فالعدو متربص ومتحفز .. وتفرحه الخلافات والازمات .. وتزعجة المحبه والاتحاد والتألف ووالوحده*

*مع خالص تقديرى*

*خوك عصفور الشعر توت*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> رسالة إلى إسرائيل
> 
> إنتى فاهمة يا أروبة
> يعنى إيه معنى العروبة؟
> ده اللى يتجمع فى عركة
> موش ح يتفرق ف طوبة
> ..........................
> إنتى فاهمة يا غبية
> لو ضحكتى ف يوم علىّ
> ...


 *الأخ الحبيب أحمد ناصر*

*أقر وأعترف أنا العبد الفقير لله*
*إنني كنت واحداً ممن إنجرفوا وراء هذا الغضبه غير مدروسه العواقب*
*والتي أصابت عيناي بعمى مؤقت* 
*فلم أتمكن من رؤية الأمور في نصابها الطبيعي*
*ولكني والحمد لله قد وجدت في أراء بعض الأخوه* 
*هنا في المنتدى*
*مثلك ومثل الأخ عصام كابو والأخ a_leader*
*والأخ أشرف المجاهد وآخرون هنا* 
*وفيما قرأت في وسائل أخرى*
*ماأعادني إلى صواب الطريق*
*وهاأنت ذاك من خلال تلك القصيده* 
*قد وضعت النقط فوق الحروف*
*فالعدو الحقيقي واضح ولا حاجة لنا لخلق أعداء* 
*ممن هم إخواننا في الدين والمصير*
*مش راح أنسى شرع ربى*
*مش ح أخالف يوم نبينا*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="15 60"]رسالة إلى إسرائيل[line]
> 
> مش راح أنسى شرع ربى
> مش ح أخالف يوم نبينا[/frame]




أروع ختام وأصدق تعبير 
يلخص فكرة تلك الكلمات الرائعة

أخي العزيز .. احمد

سلمت يداك .. وسلم إحساسك الراقي

مرور سريع ولي عودة قريبة
بمشيئة الله

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

لا تقعدن ومعك اعداء لئام
قاتل وناضل حاملا سيف الحسام
كى لا تضام بأرضك...كى لا تضام
انى ارى اصداء فجر قريب
وسيخرج الثوار دوما فارتقب
وسيجعلون الظلم مأواه اللهب
وسيكتب الابطال دوما بالذهب
.......................................
اخى العزيز احمد ناصر
كلام صحيح ومعروف منذ امد بعيد ولكننا دائما ما ننسى وننجرف مع الاخرين بدون وعى مع التيار...تيار العصبية حتى ولو بدون اقتناع...مجرد"كدابين فى الزفة" لاننا نحب التهليل والجعجعة...والقاء الاحكام الشاملة...رايى ولن اتزحزح عنة ابدا...ان ماجرى بين مصر والجزائر هو مجرد حالة تافهة رياضية فقط ومهما انتشرت وكبرت..مجرد تفاهة لا تستحق كل هذا اللغط...
ستظل روح اكتوبر فى الوجدان...وستبقى القدس فى القلب مهما طال الزمن...كلماتك هى كلماتنا جميعا...سلمت يداك وحسك الوطنى العربى.....

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *شعر جَىّ فى الصميم*
> 
> *والكلام صح وسليم*
> 
> *هى فتنه من شيطان*
> 
> *أصلُه صهوينى لئيم*
> 
> 
> ...


يا سلام يا توت
دايما ردودك جميلة
مشاركتك أثرت فى
وأسعدتنى كثيرا
لا حرمنى الله منك
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الأخ الحبيب أحمد ناصر*
> 
> *أقر وأعترف أنا العبد الفقير لله*
> *إنني كنت واحداً ممن إنجرفوا وراء هذا الغضبه غير مدروسه العواقب*
> *والتي أصابت عيناي بعمى مؤقت* 
> *فلم أتمكن من رؤية الأمور في نصابها الطبيعي*
> *ولكني والحمد لله قد وجدت في أراء بعض الأخوه* 
> *هنا في المنتدى*
> *مثلك ومثل الأخ عصام كابو والأخ a_leader*
> ...


أخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين
قالوا الرجوع للحق فضيلة
ولأنك فاضل ومن أصحاب الفضل كتبت كلماتك الجميلة
تأثرت بالفعل من تفاعلك مع كلماتى
الحمد لله الذى أنعم عليك بلصفاء والنقاء
لكل منى كل حب ومودة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أروع ختام وأصدق تعبير 
> يلخص فكرة تلك الكلمات الرائعة
> 
> أخي العزيز .. احمد
> 
> سلمت يداك .. وسلم إحساسك الراقي
> 
> مرور سريع ولي عودة قريبة
> بمشيئة الله
> ...


أبو على الجميل
وحشتنى جدا والله
مرورك أسعدنى
وعودتك ستزيدنى سعادة على سعادة
فى إنتظارك على أحر من الجمر
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا تقعدن ومعك اعداء لئام
> قاتل وناضل حاملا سيف الحسام
> كى لا تضام بأرضك...كى لا تضام
> انى ارى اصداء فجر قريب
> وسيخرج الثوار دوما فارتقب
> وسيجعلون الظلم مأواه اللهب
> وسيكتب الابطال دوما بالذهب
> .......................................
> اخى العزيز احمد ناصر
> ...


أختى القديرة اليمامة
مشاركتك أثلجت صدرى 
لأننى أضع رأيك موضع تقدير
أشكر الله على أن المنتدى قد ربح قلمك الواعى الذى ينثر عطرا فى جنبات المنتدى
ومشاركتك شرف لى
شكرا لك على الأبيات
وشكرا لك على التعليق
أسأل الله لك ولأسرتك الجميلة كل خير
وجزاك الله عنى خيرا
 :f:

----------


## nariman

*رسالة في الصميم يا أستاذ أحمد*

*تسلم ايدك* 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *رسالة في الصميم يا أستاذ أحمد*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*


أختى الغالية ناريمان
دائما تغمريننى بكرمك
أشكرك من كل قلبى
سلمك الله من كل سوء
وجزاك الله عنى كل خير
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل أ/أحمد

قلت بمنتهى الصدق والعفوية مابداخلنا

ونتمنى قوله ولكن ليس جميعنا يستطيع

التعبير عن مابداخله بهذه العذوبة

يارب يشمعشملنا وينصرنا على أعدائنا الحقيقيين

تقبل مرورى بصفحتك الراقية

كل عام وأنتم بخير

تحيااااااااااااتى

ــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى الفاضل أ/أحمد
> 
> قلت بمنتهى الصدق والعفوية مابداخلنا
> 
> ونتمنى قوله ولكن ليس جميعنا يستطيع
> 
> التعبير عن مابداخله بهذه العذوبة
> 
> يارب يشمعشملنا وينصرنا على أعدائنا الحقيقيين
> ...


أختى الغالية الفراشة التى تحط فى جنبات المنتدى وتنثر فى كل الموضوعات شذى وأريج
شكرا لك فراشة على مشاركتك الرقيقة والتى أسعدتنى كثيرا
لا حرمنا الله من مجهوداتك المحمودة وأخلاقك العالية وذوقك الرفيع
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> رسالة إلى إسرائيل
> 
> إنتى فاهمة يا أروبة
> يعنى إيه معنى العروبة؟
> ده اللى يتجمع فى عركة
> موش ح يتفرق ف طوبة
> ..........................
> إنتى فاهمة يا غبية
> لو ضحكتى ف يوم علىّ
> ...


هيا فاهمه 
كل اسرار العِـباره
بس مِـتْلائمه قوى
وأنت فاهم وبشطارة
اللى مش متشاف قوى
منتا مصرى 
وهيا عارفه 
قد إيه حيلك قوى 
طول نفضل عيلة وحدة 
الكيان يفضل قوى 
هيا عايزة تفتته 
بـأى أسلوب .. 
مُـلـتوى



أضاء الله قلبك وعياً اخى الحبيب أحمد ناصر 
ودام لحرفك بساطة السهل الممتنع 
أعتذر بشدة عن تأخرى قراءة نصك 
الذى أمامه تنقشع الكثير من الغيوم 
التى اجتاحت كياننا الواحد
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

رسالة إلى إسرائيل

[COLOR="Indigo"]إنتى فاهمة يا أروبة
يعنى إيه معنى العروبة؟
ده اللى يتجمع فى عركة
موش ح يتفرق ف طوبة
..........................
إنتى فاهمة يا غبية
لو ضحكتى ف يوم علىّ
وا لا وقعتى ما بينا
مش ح تتشبك إيديا؟
..........................
فيه حاجات فى القلب حازة
فتنة هزت قلبى هزة
بس عمرى ف يوم ما حأنسى
أهل خان يونس وغزة
..........................
مهما كان فى الحلق غصة
بس برضه عيونى باصة
ع الكلام اللى نبينا
قال عليه فى الدين ووصى
..........................
جوه مصر وفى الجزاير
صوت مناضل دمه فاير
نادى أكتوبر وقال له
هل يا شهر البشاير
..........................
هل يا أكتوبر علينا
مش ح تتخاصم إيدينا
مش راح أنسى شرع ربى
مش ح أخالف يوم نبينا

***



عام هجرى سعيد علينا وعليكم 



أخى الحبيب أحمد ناصر 

بجد تسلم ايدك حبيب قلبى وربنا ما يحرمنا من قلمك الطيب الجميل هذا 

وبجد محتاجين لقلم مثل قلمك الواضح الهدف لينشر فى المنتدى واقع نعيشه 

ويعيدنا الى هدفنا الحقيقى 

وتسلم ايدك أخى الحبيب صفحات العمر على اضافتك الطيبة بكلماتك الجميلة 

وسعدت بتعديل رأيك أخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين وصدقنى ما حدث لك حدث لى أيضا ولكن ليس بنفس 

النسبة ولكن عقلنا تحرك بسرعة ليمسك بلجام قلبنا ومشاعرنا ويوجهنا للطريق الصحيح .....

تمنيت أن ننشر هذه القصيدة فى كل قاعات المنتدى وفى كل مواقع الانترنت 

ياريت نفهم من العدو الحقيقى ولا نحيد عن هدفنا 

ومهما كانت المشاكل دى مصارين البطن بتتعارك ومهما كان هم أخوة فى الدين 

منهم الطيب ومنهم الشرير مثل أى مكان فى الدنيا وما ناخذ العاطل بالباطل كما يقولون 

ربنا يبارك لنا فى كل قلم طيب يعبر عن واقع وعن طريق الصواب وطريق الحق 

وعلى فكرة أخى الحبيب أحمد موضوعك محتاج تعديل فى الخط لا يظهر عندى 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنسووا ذكر الله 






***

----------


## الصعيدي

> جوه مصر وفى الجزاير
> صوت مناضل دمه فاير
> نادى أكتوبر وقال له
> هل يا شهر البشاير


*أحمد الغالي

صاحب القلم الراقي

والمشاعر النبيلة

والرؤية المستنيرة بنور الإيمان

وفقك الله و ثبتك

وحماك من كل سوء

وجزاك الله خيرا على القصيدة الرائعة

التي خرجت من القلب

لتصل إلى القلب

تقبل تهنئتي

 *

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هيا فاهمه 
> كل اسرار العِـباره
> بس مِـتْلائمه قوى
> وأنت فاهم وبشطارة
> اللى مش متشاف قوى
> منتا مصرى 
> وهيا عارفه 
> قد إيه حيلك قوى 
> طول نفضل عيلة وحدة 
> ...


أخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
والله لا أعرف كيف أشكرك فقد غمرتنى بكرمك وعنايتك
فكل الشكر لك على الكلمات الجميلة
وعلى القصيدة الجميلة
وعلى تثبيتك للموضوع
وإن شاء الله ربنا يوفق أمتنا الإسلامية والعربية للخير ويزيح عنا غمامة الفرقة
ولك منى كل تحية حب وتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> رسالة إلى إسرائيل
> 
> [COLOR="Indigo"]إنتى فاهمة يا أروبة
> يعنى إيه معنى العروبة؟
> ده اللى يتجمع فى عركة
> موش ح يتفرق ف طوبة
> ..........................
> إنتى فاهمة يا غبية
> لو ضحكتى ف يوم علىّ
> ...


أخى الحبيب الخلوق أشرف المجاهد
كل الشكر لك أخى الحبيب على طيب كلماتك النابع من نقاء معدنك
إن شاء الله تجتمع أمة الإسلام  على لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
ولا تفرقنا مباريات كرة ولا يفرقنا دعاة الفرقة
يا رب نجتمع على نصرة الدين وعلى تحرير فلسطين وكل بقاع الأرض من الظلم والفساد
وإن شاء الله يجمعنا الله فى ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله
......
ملاحظة
الخط واضح عندى ولا أعرف ما هو سبب المشكلة وهل هى خاصة بك أم بالجميع
وأتمنى أن يفيدنا أحد الإخوة المحترفين برأيه
وكل الشكر لك أخى الحبيب
 ::h::  ::h::  ::h::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أحمد الغالي
> 
> صاحب القلم الراقي
> 
> والمشاعر النبيلة
> 
> والرؤية المستنيرة بنور الإيمان
> 
> وفقك الله و ثبتك
> ...


أخى الحبيب محمد عبدالسلام
كل الشكر لك أخى الحبيب على كلماتك المشجعة
دائما تغمرنى بكلماتك التى أعتبرها شهادة تقدير
أسأل الله أن يجعل سائر أفعالنا وأقوالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم
وأسأل الله لى ولك مرافقة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم فى جنات النعيم
وأسأل الله أن ينصر الأمة الإسلامية وأن يجمعهم على كلمة التوحيد والعمل بها وبحقها
 ::  :f2:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> رسالة إلى إسرائيل
> 
> إنتى فاهمة يا أروبة
> يعنى إيه معنى العروبة؟
> ده اللى يتجمع فى عركة
> موش ح يتفرق ف طوبة
> ..........................
> إنتى فاهمة يا غبية
> لو ضحكتى ف يوم علىّ
> ...


 
أخى العزيز .... أحمد ناصر
 :f2: 
رسالتك قوية ومعبرة عن كل ما يدور فى عقولنا وقلوبنا 
 :y: 
فى الواقع لفت نظرى كلمة يا أروبة  فكرتنى بكلمة تانية قالها أحمد المسلمانى فى برنامج الطبعة الاولى من كام يوم لما قال علي اسرائيل قاعدة فى المنطقة زى الحرباية  :: 
ومع ان كلمتك دى إتعودنا إنها بتعبر عن (الشر اللطيف) لكنها جت موفقة ومعبرة فى السياق اللى اتحطت فيه جدا لانها هنا عبرت عن (دهاء الشر) ...مش الشر بس اللى هى بتتميز بيه اسرائيل طبعا  ::-s:  ودى طبعا موهبة وتميز رائع للشاعر لما يوظف الكلمات فى سياق مختلف وجديد وفى نفس الوقت بمفردات مش غريبة على الاذن  :2: 
بحييك على قصيدتك وسامحنى إنى اتأخرت فى الاتطلاع على أشعارك بس أوعدك إنى هاتابع أعمالك الشعرية الجميلة على طول إن شاء الله
تحياتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى العزيز .... أحمد ناصر
> 
> رسالتك قوية ومعبرة عن كل ما يدور فى عقولنا وقلوبنا 
> 
> فى الواقع لفت نظرى كلمة يا أروبة  فكرتنى بكلمة تانية قالها أحمد المسلمانى فى برنامج الطبعة الاولى من كام يوم لما قال علي اسرائيل قاعدة فى المنطقة زى الحرباية 
> ومع ان كلمتك دى إتعودنا إنها بتعبر عن (الشر اللطيف) لكنها جت موفقة ومعبرة فى السياق اللى اتحطت فيه جدا لانها هنا عبرت عن (دهاء الشر) ...مش الشر بس اللى هى بتتميز بيه اسرائيل طبعا  ودى طبعا موهبة وتميز رائع للشاعر لما يوظف الكلمات فى سياق مختلف وجديد وفى نفس الوقت بمفردات مش غريبة على الاذن 
> بحييك على قصيدتك وسامحنى إنى اتأخرت فى الاتطلاع على أشعارك بس أوعدك إنى هاتابع أعمالك الشعرية الجميلة على طول إن شاء الله
> تحياتى


أختى الغالية جيهان
لا تتصورين مدى سعادتى بمشاركتك وإبداء رأيك فى قصيدتى
دائما قرائتك واعية وتعليقك مميز
بالنسبة لأعمالى الشعرية يمكنك قراءة القديم منها..
أما الجديد فشيء نادر لأننى لألسف لا أكتب أشياء جديدة إلا نادرا
وكانت مفاجأة لى شخصيا أن أكتب مرتين هذا الشهر..
مرة هنا وأخرى كرد على قصيدة أختنا العزيزة عايدة العشرى
ياليله كوب.......كوميدى...!!

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أمنيات طيبه بالتوفيق في مسابقة*
* حورس أبناء مصر*

* عصام علم الدين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

هنيئاً لأبناء مصر إبداعاتكم الجميله
وهنيئا لكم نعمة الحس المرهف
وكل عام وانتم أجمل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أمنيات طيبه بالتوفيق في مسابقة*
> * حورس أبناء مصر*
> 
> * عصام علم الدين*


أخى الحبيب الشاعر الجميل عصام علم الدين
كل الشكر لك أخى الحبيب
وتمنياتى بالتوفيق لكل المشاركين بالمسابقة فى هذه القاعة الحبيبة إلى قلبى
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هنيئاً لأبناء مصر إبداعاتكم الجميله
> وهنيئا لكم نعمة الحس المرهف
> وكل عام وانتم أجمل


 أخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
الإبداع هو عنوانك
والجمال هو صفتك
والحس المرهف يتدفق من نبض قلبك
هنيئا لنا بك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب


لجنة تحكيم حورس*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


أهلا بك يا قلب مصر
شكرا لك ولأعضاء لجنة تحكيم حورس على المجهود المميز

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
> 
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس*


أخى الحبيب الأزهرى المصرى
شكرا لك ولأعضاء لجنة تحكيم حورس على المجهود المميز

----------

